# Renewing tenancy contract and Ejari



## kcgirl (Sep 9, 2013)

This is my first time renewing lease, etc. I have searched on the internet and it is just not straightforward. My landlord lives in Russia and is very hard to get ahold of. This is her first time renting and she doesn't know what we need to do either. 

All of our terms, rent etc are staying the same. Does she need to come into the country? Where do we get a he tenancy contract?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Abdul_B (Aug 18, 2011)

Ideally she needs to be here or have someone with power of attorney to sign the tenancy. I don't think it's a problem if she signs an electronic copy. 

You can get a copy of the standard tenancy contract from the RERA website.

دائرة الأراضي والأملاك


----------



## w_man (Apr 16, 2010)

^^ I'm obviously not good at searching but I can't seem to find the standard tenancy contract template anywhere on RERA's site. Any direct links?

Thanks!


----------



## Abdul_B (Aug 18, 2011)

Ejari/RERA Tenancy Contract Form Dubai | Online Tenancy Contract

Here's another link. I'm not sure what happened to the rera one, think they updated their site and everything got jumbled again ;x.

You can find alsorts of other forms on there too.


----------

